# Pregnant Lili update



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lili is now in her last week of pregnancy. We did all chek ups, prepeard all vor her delivery and i hafe the SOS Number next to my Bed for incase she has problems at birth. I have a nabier who breeds chihuauas, and if i need help with Lilis birth of with the Puppys, she comes over! I also know wath to do in all cine of situations or problems ! Lili is doing great! She is sleeping a lot and needs a lot of attenchen! When i go to work now in the morning, i hafe a dogsitter who comes and take a eye on her and next week im free. The vet told me yesterday, that the Puppys alredy went back, so they shold come between Saturday and wendnesday. Im verry exitet, nerveous and happy at the sane time! She is carrying 4 Pupys. Emagine some People preed Puppys in Puppy Malls! How bad must they be! A pregnant dog need so mutch love and attention!!!!!!!!!! Her u see a Pictuer of Lili . Poor thing! Bud she is nesting and i think she will be happy when shes a mom.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh goodness....that's a big belly of babies! Rest well, Lili. I bet you're going to be a great mom! I'll be excited to hear of the birth of your babies.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Aww new babies..we expect lots of pictures... *


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:tender:OH how beautiful Lili with her belly full of babies is! What an angel.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh LiLi Wishing you a easy birth and Prayers for it for you.*
*Good Luck You Sweetie Pie**
*Ill Be watching for up Dates. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OH, how very exciting and I will be waiting and watching to hear about Lili and the birth of her little Puppies. We will all be waiting for some pictures. Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers that Lili has an easy and uneventful birth experience.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow!

Are there 4 in there? 

Prayers for Lili.... hope she has a safe and easy delivery


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

How exciting! What a big belly. I'm sure all will go well. Post pics of the little ones when you can. Good thoughts, hugs and prayers for an easy delivery!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She does have a big belly. Please be there for her when she is ready. Prayers for Lili to have an easy birth. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all ur good wishes! I will take good care of her ;-) I love my Baby and really hope all goes well! Ceep her in ur prayers! As soon she got her Pups i will send pictuers and tell u how it went! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow that's a bellyfull of babies.. I hope she has an easy time of it..Looks like an all nighter. Kissies for her tummy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying that Lili and the pups will be okay. Do you have everything ready for the whelping? Have you taken her temperature. There are some old threads here about supplies you need and other info. I think it's about 2-3 years old. Might have been Juliet's impending puppies but not sure. Try to look in the search bar.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Puppy pictures, puppy pictures, puppy pictures pleeaassee!!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending prayers that Lili and the pups will be fine.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

So....exciting! Prayers for a speedy, safe, easy delivery. Can't wait to hear the good news! Wanda


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

So sweet and so exciting!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

